
Show HN: Makely – 3D Printing for Everyone - petargyurov
https://makely.me
======
petargyurov
Hi HN,

I want to show you my solo project, Makely, which I have been working on for a
little over a year.

Makely lets you find 3D printing enthusiasts and small businesses that will
help you to 3D print your ideas.

I created Makely because I saw how, despite existing giants like 3DHubs or
Shapeways, 3D printing is innaccessible to the everyday user. With current
platforms, the minimum requirement is an existing 3D model - this is actually
quite a high barrier - 3D modelling is hard, and modelling for printing has
its own requirements.

Makely eliminates the need to have a 3D model ready and any knowledge of
suitable materials. You just need to post a description of your project and
the creators on the platform will send you a quote of how much it would cost.

If you own a 3D printer, you can start earning by taking on projects.

Happy to answer any questions!

\- Petar

~~~
canada_dry
Great concept!

